# New "feature", now we have to use the in-app call button..



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

The number is going to change each time, so no more saving it as a contact. 

Hey great, more times I have to interact with the app, cool!

Not.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Simple fix, don't call pax, don't answer numbers not in contacts.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Not as simple. Those of us that use an ipad or table as our main screen for using the app and navigation will be screwed by this. This was so convenient to be able to just call or text from my phone while operating the app and nav on the tablet. 

What in the world could possibly be going through their minds that this would somehow make things convenient for anyone?

Why force us to use contact button in app? What is the harm of separating those two functions?

This is about to really piss me off!


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Not as simple. Those of us that use an ipad or table as our main screen for using the app and navigation will be screwed by this. This was so convenient to be able to just call or text from my phone while operating the app and nav on the tablet.
> 
> What in the world could possibly be going through their minds that this would somehow make things convenient for anyone?
> 
> ...


Why would this hurt tablet users, you have a regular phone tied to your account, right? At most it makes calling pax a little more cumbersome, now you have to get the number from the tablet each time, but how often do you call pax? In my last 740 rides I may have called someone 10 times if I'm lucky.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maybe im too new to this where i always want to make sure i link up with my pax everytime, but i call nearly all of them. Most will have a ping in the wrong place. 

Cumbersome? So i have to click multiple buttons in the app for the pax number then manually dial it on my phone while driving and looking for pax. 

While before all i had to do what dial by voice "Call Uber Rider" and i got connected. 

This goes the same for texting, even if you dont call your pax but text them instead. Same difference.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

^^this


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Actually I don't call or text very many of them, but this is a real pain in the you know what.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Very rarely do I call/text pax, to be honest they don't really like being bothered

I just wait near the pin, either one of two things will happen, either no show, in which case cancel in about 15 mins and move on (trust me, if they really need an uber, they'll just request another one), or they call with clearer instructions, don't worry about calling out, your pax will call you if they don't see you


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> Very rarely do I call/text pax, to be honest they don't really like being bothered
> 
> I just wait near the pin, either one of two things will happen, either no show, in which case cancel in about 15 mins and move on (trust me, if they really need an uber, they'll just request another one), or they call with clearer instructions, don't worry about calling out, your pax will call you if they don't see you


15 minutes?!

I started doing as recommended, go to the pin and just wait it out. But I'll wait it out for 5m10s then I'm canceling and moving on.

I really wish pax would learn how to drop pins. There should be mandatory classes on pin dropping for pax... i hate when a pax drops a pin at a large building that basically covers an entire city block in downtown Atlanta... turns out many don't know that you can move the pin around and drop it precisely where you are.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> 15 minutes?!
> 
> I started doing as recommended, go to the pin and just wait it out. But I'll wait it out for 5m10s then I'm canceling and moving on.
> 
> I really wish pax would learn how to drop pins. There should be mandatory classes on pin dropping for pax... i hate when a pax drops a pin at a large building that basically covers an entire city block in downtown Atlanta... turns out many don't know that you can move the pin around and drop it precisely where you are.


I used to do the whole 5min thing, just enough for the cancellation fee, then cancel as no show, I have noticed a lot of cancelations that way, and it's been hit or miss (mostly miss) if I was even given the cancelation fee anyway, so a lot of times I was given nothing for cancelling after 5mins+ anyway

On a whim, I started waiting around 15~20 mins just to see if it was a mistake request or if they were just taking a long time to come out, the majority of the time, they call me and they are about a block away, a definite $5+ fare beats a rarely possible $3 cancellation any day, other times they come out to confirm, and say they are still getting ready and ask if I will wait on them

Most pax rely on GPS or entered address to give their location, many I have talked to simply don't know the area, or even where they are for that matter, so even if they did know they can move the pin, they have no idea where to move the pin to because they are completely lost to begin with


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I prefer to use my LG GPad tablet when driving... it doesn't have ability to be used as a phone - when I get texts or call, they come to my phone w/o issue... this makes it tricky/confusing if I have to call the passenger though... With Lyft, I turn on the phone and it mirrors where the tablet is in the Lyft app... I did this once with Uber and the phone was offline while the tablet was online... Hmm...


----------



## kurbski (Aug 26, 2016)

Anyone using a hands free headset like blue tiger?


----------

